# great deal on prime water conditioner



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.bigalspets.ca/prime-250-ml.html


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Not bad but it's still cheaper at AngelFins and the price is that way all year long 

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28209&products_id=977


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Not bad but it's still cheaper at AngelFins and the price is that way all year long
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28209&products_id=977


if you live near Guelph, consider ur self one lucky fish lover. u can drive there and get them. but too bad for us who live in toronto, its too far away. unless I'm buying large amount of aquarium hardware, else the postal cost will actually make it more expansive then getting it from my lfs.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

IMCL85 said:


> if you live near Guelph, consider ur self one lucky fish lover. u can drive there and get them. but too bad for us who live in toronto, its too far away. unless I'm buying large amount of aquarium hardware, else the postal cost will actually make it more expansive then getting it from my lfs.


Yes this is true, but it makes more sense to purchase your water conditioners and stuff like that on a yearly or half a year basis. That way you don't need to go to your LFS so often. I buy my conditioner+ferts every january and it lasts me till the next january


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I use API stress coat and buy it by the gallon from MOPS to save money


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought a bottle yesterday from the Scarborough store. There is no sign to say the Prime was on sale, only when you check out. A 250lm bottle will last me a year. Prime does go smelly after a while, so a large bottle might not be a good idea.

Any ideas on how to store Prime so it does not smell after a couple of months?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*prime*

prime has an odour from the beginning ,its a sulfer type smell have been usinging it for years and its been great for me .the smell does not even bother me as well ..since u are usually adding a capful it dissipates quite fast 
cheers


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

There are no deals at BA's


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

Scotmando said:


> There are no deals at BA's


I just bought a bottle today at scar ba for 8 bucks, they didn't listed on their price tag. just take the 250 ml bottle and walk up to the cashier for price check/match.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

IMCL85 said:


> I just bought a bottle today at scar ba for 8 bucks, they didn't listed on their price tag. just take the 250 ml bottle and walk up to the cashier for price check/match.


I confirm this at Scarb BA, having bought a bottle yesterday for $8, regularly $12. The sale is also on their site, and weekly email.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought 2 bottles at my local Big Al's Aquarium Services here in Kitchener.
250 ml bottle for 7.99 each.
There was a label on the shelf tag hi-lighting the deal.
I buy 2 so the second one remains unopened and fresh until I need it 6 months from now


----------

